# Can a holder of a 143 Parent Visa sponsor a spouse visa?



## cherojunchen (Jun 9, 2014)

My mom is the holder of 143 Parent contributory visa,... due to the cost involved we didn't apply my dad at the same time.

my mom been holding this visa for 3 years.

Can my mom sponsor my dad as a partner visa? is there a waiting period of some sort.. or does she have to wait until she get her citizenship? it will be at least two more years for her to get citizenship due to the criteria.

Thanks

extra info I found on, immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/143.aspx
Contributory Parent visa (subclass 143)

You should include your partner in your Contributory Parent visa application unless there are compelling reasons (other than financial reasons). There might be limits on any subsequent Partner visa application if:

you were granted a permanent Contributory Parent visa on or after 1 July 2009
you were in a partner relationship on or before the Contributory Parent visa grant date
your partner did not apply for the Contributory Parent visa at the same time as you, or they withdrew that application (before it was finalised).


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

You've looked at the information about the 143 visa, but not the partner visas. The DIBP says the following regarding sponsorship for both 309/100 and 820/801 visas ....

"Contributory parent visa holders

There might be limits on your sponsorship if:

- you were granted a permanent Contributory Parent visa on or after 1 July 2009
- you were in a partner relationship on or before the Contributory Parent visa grant date
and
- your partner did not apply for the Contributory Parent visa at the same time as you, or they withdrew that application (before it was finalised).

The sponsorship could still be approved if:

- 5 years have passed since your Contributory Parent visa grant date
- your partner did not apply at the same time as you due to compelling reasons, (other than financial reasons)
- your partner applied at the same time as you but withdrew their application for compelling reasons (other than financial reasons)."

So it looks like she needs to wait until she's passed 5 years on her 143 visa before she can sponsor your father. They may still need to demonstrate compelling reasons (other than financial) why he didn't apply at the same time. I assume they don't intend for parents to use the partner visa path as a way to avoid paying the contributory fee.


----------

